
'Extreme fasting' to 'radical life extension', dark side of body optimization - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/spark/spark-431-1.5058858/from-extreme-fasting-to-radical-life-extension-the-dark-side-of-body-optimization-1.5058860
======
DigiMortal
I'm into it, we are living at the dawn of amazing technology surrounding these
topics.

I consider Neuralink the most important concept company in the world

